# Help in Quebec



## Mrs.Smith (Dec 8, 2013)

My husband and I (newlyweds!) just moved to Quebec, about an hour north of Montreal. My husband is doing some work here, and we are on 3 year work visas. Right now I am not working, but dealing with moving in still. I was wondering if people could help out with suggestions of where to buy good winter gear, and brands that are recommended. We both are from Connecticut, and we still consider it home, but we don't have warm enough gear for the weather up here. I don't speak much french at all, I am limited to bonjour, merci, s'il vous plais and parlez-vous anglais? I also recently had one of my eyes "lasered" (lasik surgery) and the other hasn't been done yet so I have a hard time reading store names, signs, etc. I could really just use suggestions for store equivalents to american stores and good reliable brands that won't break the bank. We may be moving to Japan after Canada too, so I don't want to make too huge of an investment. Thanks so much!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Go to Marks Work Warehouse or CanadianTire. Both carry winter wear that is more than satisfactory and reasonably priced. Sears is also very good.


----------

